
Consider the Philosopher: The early metaphysical investigations of David Foster Wallace. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/14/magazine/14wwln-Wallace-t.html?ref=magazine
======
bayareaguy
Does anyone have a link to an online copy of the actual thesis?

Simple searches turn up places like
<http://www.thehowlingfantods.com/dfw/uncollected-dfw.html> and
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:AaronSw/David_Foster_Walla...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:AaronSw/David_Foster_Wallace_nonfiction)
which only mention it.

~~~
michael_dorfman
The parent article states that it has never been published (to the dismay of
Garfield and de Vries....)

